# corrosion and smell



## [email protected] (Jun 3, 2005)

I have been doing some maintanence on a home that has a problem that really baffles me. The electric water heater in the basement, there is one upstairs too, has a corrosion problem. The one upstairs does not. The copper supply line goes to galv for the union. There is a terrific corrosion problem on the galv pipe. This is a new water heater and the old one had the same problem. The other problem is there is a smell from this unit. It does have a floor drain in the closet where it sits but I have kept the p trap full so I don't know how I can get sewer gas. It accually smells like dead mouse but there is not one of those in there. Any insight would be appreciated.


----------



## ron schenker (Dec 11, 2005)

It probably is a dead mouse but you can't see it! He could be inside a wall, or under the floor. Ask the HO if they ever had a rodent problem and maybe put out some poison


----------



## Ron The Plumber (Oct 10, 2006)

AS for the water heater replace the galvinized to brass.


----------



## Double-A (Jul 3, 2006)

Ron The Plumber said:


> AS for the water heater replace the galvinized to brass.


And change the union to an insulated or dielectric union. On both hot and cold water.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 3, 2005)

Thanks for the info. Does the corrosion have a smell??? And why does the other water heater in the house not corrode like this one. Same connections.


----------



## Ron The Plumber (Oct 10, 2006)

Corrosion will not smell, best replace the other connections as well before they do the same thing.


----------



## Double-A (Jul 3, 2006)

There are certain type of well water and municipal water sources that will make the anode in the water heater stink like rotten eggs.

If you suspect this, then you can change the anode out for another type. Take a look at the water heater manufacturer's web site for details.


----------

